# primos buck roar question?



## fogalo (May 10, 2008)

Estrus Bleat

Doe Bleat

Doe Grunt

Young Deer

Mature Buck

Trophy Buck


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

fogalo said:


> Estrus Bleat
> 
> Doe Bleat
> 
> ...


i think the only one you got wrong is tb i think that stands for tendering grunt maybe


----------



## jessetjames (Oct 17, 2007)

woo thanks  

just wandering which grunt would u use over the rut im thinking mature buck??? 

and do whats a doe grunt LOL 

also would a young deer mean like a yearling so could that attract does?? 

thanks


----------



## Trauma (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you're pretty close but I would interpret it as:

Estrous Bleat

Doe Bleat

Doe Grunt

Yearling Distress (could be yearling doe, I'd have to hear it. You can't mistake the two!)

Mature Buck

Tending Buck

Yes, Does grunt too. It's just not as gutteral as a buck grunt. As far as the yearling call, if it's a yearling doe grunt/bleat, yes, that could attract does but usually earlier in the season but could also be used as a "contact" call if you see a doe by itself. If it's a yearling distress call, it's very high pitched almost like a crying or screaming. 

As far as which grunt to use during the rut I would say that it depends on the phase of the rut and the temperment/size of the deer. Early (pre-rut) If I see a medium buck, I go with the doe bleat or doe grunt. Big buck, I go with the mature buck grunt. If he's got his nose to the ground, try the estrous bleat and see what happens. When you start seeing bucks actually chasing does, I would use the Tending Buck and Estrous Bleat together in whatever pattern you can dream up. Experiment and see what happens. That's my 2 cents. Good luck.


----------



## kulprit (Sep 18, 2004)

Gotta love the search function, thanks guys, I was wondering what they meant too


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

fogalo said:


> Estrus Bleat
> 
> Doe Bleat
> 
> ...


This is correct. This is what the package says they stand for on primos other grunt calls.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

Did even know you take it apart, what it come set from the factory on??


----------



## ghost1 (Mar 1, 2007)

fogalo said:


> Estrus Bleat
> 
> Doe Bleat
> 
> ...


This is right:darkbeer:


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

I didn't realize it could be changed either, but I can't see myself in the tree trying to slide that o-ring around until I find the pitch that works....unless the deer is long off. I'll definately have to play with it though.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

i didnt know it could be taken apart. i use my true talker for another buck sound, doe and fawn calls.


----------



## standsitter (Feb 29, 2008)

3dspothunter said:


> I didn't realize it could be changed either, but I can't see myself in the tree trying to slide that o-ring around until I find the pitch that works....unless the deer is long off. I'll definately have to play with it though.


I have found with other calls (tru-talker) my best results where in the young buck setting. If you sound to big and tough you limit the deer that will respond. I would think if only interested in the dominante buck of the area the mature setting would get his interest, just keep in mind of the possibility of lesser bucks being intimidated and not responding.


----------



## trob_205 (Aug 18, 2008)

diamond-hunter said:


> this is correct. This is what the package says they stand for on primos other grunt calls.


+1


----------



## ruttinbuck (Mar 4, 2004)

standsitter said:


> I have found with other calls (tru-talker) my best results where in the young buck setting. *If you sound to big and tough you limit the deer that will respond.* I would think if only interested in the dominante buck of the area the mature setting would get his interest, just keep in mind of the possibility of lesser bucks being intimidated and not responding.


I am not expert but I am not sure this is true. From a hunt I witnessed 2 years ago, I had 2 1/2 year old 8 pt chasing a doe at first light. I heard him from a long way before I ever seen him. When I first heard him I thought "Oh man, here he comes. Mr. Big!!!!!" His grunt was so DEEP and LONG. Thats what was cool. You could count to 6, thats how long his grunts where. Now I have heard bucks that weren't so deep too. So just an opinion!


----------



## bludb4butr (Sep 9, 2008)

jessetjames said:


> woo thanks
> 
> just wandering which grunt would u use over the rut im thinking mature buck???
> 
> ...


I keep it on Trophy Buck. Thats the factory setting and sounds the best imo. The other settings dont sound good at all...TB sounds awesome and it reaches out there a long ways.


----------



## medic63 (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice to think TB stands for trophy buck, but it actually stand for tending buck


----------



## bass.deer (Oct 31, 2007)

medic63 said:


> Nice to think TB stands for trophy buck, but it actually stand for tending buck


According to Primos website the TB on an o-ring is Trophy Buck.


----------



## diamond-hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

Factory setting is Trophy buck. That is funny that a lot of people didn't know it was adjustable. I didn't either until one day I got too much moisture in it and it didn't work. I tried to take it apart to dry it out and sure enough it was adjustable just like my Primos hardwood grunter. The only gripe I have it that it is pretty hard to take apart and change the call compared to my hardwood grunter. I leave my buck roar on TB and I put my hardwood grunter on YB and use both.


----------



## DeerHunter201 (Dec 24, 2020)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> i think the only one you got wrong is tb i think that stands for tendering grunt maybe


No it is Trophy Buck, I just got the Buck Roar and I'm looking at the box.


----------



## 168p&y (Nov 12, 2019)

Welcome to AT just a heads up look at dates of posts this one is 12 years old. Great call by the way.


----------

